# Lightroom 3 - Shoot tethered save to CF card?



## buurin (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it possible to shoot tethered in lightroom 3 and also save the images to the CF card? 

I shoot canon and this is possible via Canon's EOS utility software. 

My workflow when shooting tethered is to tether to the laptop - then when the shoot is over I have to copy from Laptop -&gt; CF then import to my desktops catalog for review/edit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, Canon should automatically write to the card as long as there's a card installed, whereas Nikon doesn't. It's just a difference in the 2 companies SDKs.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 11, 2010)

It certainly works that way with my Canon DSLR. If the CF card is installed, it gets written too as well as the PC.


----------



## linkwoman (Mar 12, 2011)

so is there nothing a nikon owner can do to make LR save tethered images to both the card and the computer?  I shoot Canon and end up with images on both, but my friend shoots Nikon.  We tether to my laptop, and we always have to remember to bring a CF card reader and dump the images from my laptop to her card.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2011)

No, sorry.  It's a limitation of Nikon's own SDK.


----------



## linkwoman (Mar 12, 2011)

ok, thanks.


----------



## gregDT (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a problem I have as well being a Nikon shooter. However I find it easier to drop the images to a usb stick rather than over to a CF card. There's not much in it but I find it slightly simpler to just shove a USB thumb-drive into the side of the laptop rather than mess with cards and readers etc.

If you specify the USB drive as the destination folder for Tethered Capture you can bypass the laptop hard drive entirely. You might see a performance hit as you're saving to a USB drive rather than an internal hard drive, However for me on a relatively old laptop the speed hit is minimal.You can also use the process for back up. Either shoot to the hard drive and then pull the images over to the USB or vice versa. You'll now have two copies of your images.

It's far from ideal and Canon shooters do indeed have it easier,  but it's a compromise that works for me.


----------



## bomlpics (Mar 14, 2011)

*canon 30d??*

It is not working with the canon 30d, only writing to the computer. I could pull my hair out and no solution. Maybe you guys can point me in the right direction.:blush:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi bomlpics, welcome to the forum!  You've definitely got a card in the camera?


----------



## bomlpics (Mar 14, 2011)

*canon 30d*

Hi Victoria,

Thanks for asking, but there is always a card in the camera, Tried with different cards as well, no luck!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2011)

Odd!  In the absence of any bright ideas from anyone else at the minute, have you tried switching the camera between PTP and Mass Storage, or whatever the equivalent settings are?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 14, 2011)

Make certain you have the latest Canon Firmware installed.


----------



## bomlpics (Mar 14, 2011)

firmware 1.05 is installed, 1.06 is the newest version but this only includes a list of lens information, so this should not be the problem. A while ago it was writing to the camera and then suddenly stopped. No matter what computer is connected. I have tried different cables, computers, cards, settings etc.:crazy:


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, I only have a 20D and a 40D with which to test.  I can tell you the 40D works as advertised and the 20D works if you switch the communication mode.  I would still put the latest firmware in JIC.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 14, 2011)

There is a setting in EOS Utility to write to card also. Maybe you can try hooking up the camera to EOS Utility one, activate the switch and try with LR afterwards. Just a wild guess ....
(Make sure you have stopped EOS Utility before you begin tethered with LR).

Beat


----------



## les_stockton (Mar 29, 2012)

I know it's been a while since anyone posted to this thread.  I have the same issue.  I have a Canon 40D, and Lightroom 3.  Latest firmware (to my knowledge).  Tethered, it'll capture directly to Lightroom, but it wont capture on the card.  I'd like to have it capture to the card and to Lightroom.
So far, I've had success tethering using the Canon EOS Utility, but I was really hoping to use Lightroom.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no problem using a 40D and Lightroom and getting the file both places.  I will check and see if I can find a setting that affects this.


----------

